# Seit 2 Tagen friert mein PC ständig ein :-/



## Carleena (18. November 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

also am Freitag musste ich feststellen, das mein PC während des Bootvorganges seltsame Knacksgeräusche von sich gibt. Hab darauf ein bisschen gegoogelt und naja... kommt von der Festplatte.

Das knacken kam jedesmal beim  Hochfahren des PCs, bis Sonntag (Habe nichts verändert). Seitdem knackt nichts mehr, nur musste ich leider Feststellen das seitdem mein PC einfriert.

Also wenn ich zb Musik höre und verschiedene MP3s oder Videos durchschaue auf meinem PC friert er nach 10-30min ein...

Und wenn ich Warhammer Online spiele und ich nen CTD habe und ich wieder ins Spiel möchte friert er auch ein.



Mehr Bsp. kann ich nicht nennen da ich z.Z. nichts anderes mit meinem PC anstelle.

Hab gestern mal *HDTune* drüberlaufen lassen, hat aber auch keinen Fehler gefunden...

Hier noch die Daten meines PCs.

CPU                 -  E6750@2.66Ghz
Ram                -  4000MB
Betriebssystem - Vista @ 32Bit
Festplatte         - 250Gig (weis leider nich genau was für eine, bin grad auf Arbeit)
Graka              - 8800GTX
Mainboard         - Gigabyte ???

(Das System ist jetzt genau 13 Monate alt)



Ich weis halt nicht was ich da tun kann. Es war aufeinmal da! Vorher hatte ich nie diese Probleme -_-.


Kann es sein das es ein Defekt der Festplatte ist? (Wie gesagt HDTune hat nichts gefunden)
Würde es reichen in dem Fall die Festplatte einfach auszutauschen?



Schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe!


Carleen


----------



## Azuriel (18. November 2008)

naja nen festplattenfehler resultiert imo nicht direkt mit einem einfrieren des rechners. vielmehr müsste er sich mit nem bluescreen verabschieden.
besorg dir vorsichtshalber mal memtest86. wichtig hierbei ist, dass du glaube 4 instanzen des programms starten musst (wegen den 4gb ram).
teste damit mal alles durch und meld dich dann nochmal

edit: mir fällt grad ein dass der rechner meiner freundin immer einfriert wenn sie den cpu-lüfter zu weit runter dreht. prüf mal die temperaturen in deiner kiste mit speedfan oder coretemp, gibt da verschiedene tools


----------



## Carleena (18. November 2008)

K, danke, werd ich dann machen wenn ich nach Hause komme!

Also Blue Screen hab ich nicht, er friert einfach sofort ein!

Nur komisch das es halt von fr-sa beim booten so geknackt hat?!?!!!
Und als es aufgehört hat fing es an mit dem einfrieren...

Ich hoffe ich kann die Temperatur lesen, denn mein Bruder meinte mal zu mir das mein Mainboard keine Temperaturfühler hat!
Aufgefallen ist mir das bei Ntune...

Ich melde mich dann!


----------



## Carleena (18. November 2008)

So, also hab ihn ez mal mit Warhammer bissl warm werden lassen ca 5min ingame

Core1 54°
Core2 53°

Ich weis net ob das zuviel ist, glaube aber sollte normal sein ^^ ka...

Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso er nach 1 Jahr einfach einfriert, das kam so plötzlich :-( Ich weis da echt net weiter



Edit: Mir ist rgad aufgefallen, das wenn ich 1 mp3 öffne oder iwas andres die temperatur schlagartig sich erhöht um 1-4°!

Die Temperatur schwank dauernd... Kann es daran liegen das sie so instabil ist das er einfriert?


----------



## Carleena (18. November 2008)

Weis echt niemand weiter :-(?

Ihr würdet euch auch Hilfe wünschen wenn euer PC dauernd einfriert... Weiß halt nicht was ich dagagen tun soll.

Wie gesagt Temperatur hab ich ez den ganzen abend überwacht, beim zocken zw 45-60°

Und beom letzten einfrieren vor ca 15min hatten beide kerne 45° :-(...


----------



## Klos1 (18. November 2008)

Das mit den Temps ist normal, daß die hoch gehen, wenn Arbeit anfällt. Wie wäre es, wenn du dir mal deine Windoof-CD nimmst und eine Reparatur ausführst. Sichere dir wichtige Daten, welche du unbedingt brauchst und boote dann mit der Windows-CD. Dann führst du die Raparatur aus und wählst: Die letzte bekannte funktionierende Konfiguration wiederherstellen oder so ähnlich. Und dann schau mal, ob es immer noch passiert.


----------



## Ogil (18. November 2008)

In der Systemsteuerung von Vista findet man auch so ein "Problemberichte und Loesungen". Hast Du da schonmal geguckt, ob es Eintraege gibt? Falls ja, duerften die darauf hindeuten, ob ein Programm oder eine Hardwarekomponente fuer die Abstuerze verantwortlich ist und auch den Uebeltaeter blossstellen...


----------



## Wagga (19. November 2008)

Das Einfrieren hatte ich auch bei meinem alten Pc.

Folge war das das Netzteil im Sterben lag, ca. 1 Monat davor war dies schon bemerkbar durchs einfrieren, ging auch einmal nix, aber es kamm auch kein Bluescreen, die richtige Einschätzung hatte man dann als er nicht mehr startete nicht mal ein Lüfter anfing sich zu drehen.

Also die EInfrierung kann auch von einem zu schwachen oder in sterben liegenden Netzteil kommen.
Wenn Memtest keine Fehler findet,
Die HD auch ausgeschlossen werden kann.
Dann würde ich richtung Netzteil mal gucken evtl. mal vom Freund eins leihen.
Hast du dir mal das Diagnosetool von deinem Festplattenhersteller laden und auf Diskette gezogen.
Die laufen leider nur unter Diskette.
Sag mal den Hersteller und das Modell der HD (Everest sagts dir)
Dann kann man dir den Link zum Tool posten.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## spectrumizer (19. November 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> besorg dir vorsichtshalber mal memtest86. wichtig hierbei ist, dass du glaube 4 instanzen des programms starten musst (wegen den 4gb ram).


Das verwechselst du glaube ich grad mit Prime95, kann das sein? MemTest86 haut man sich idR auf ne Boot-Diskette bzw. -CD. Und dem ists egal, wieviel RAM du hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Carleena schrieb:


> also am Freitag musste ich feststellen, das mein PC während des Bootvorganges seltsame Knacksgeräusche von sich gibt. Hab darauf ein bisschen gegoogelt und naja... kommt von der Festplatte.


Wenn diese "Knacksgeräusche" in etwa "Kr Kr ... Kr Kr ... Kr Kr ... Kr Kr ..." sind, würde ich mir wirklich Sorgen um meine Daten + Festplatte machen.


----------



## Nero4444 (19. November 2008)

Kann gut nachvollziehen wie du dich fühlst da es bei mir nicht solange her ist, dass sich mein PC auch eingefroren hat. Bei mir lag es aber am Hersteller der Grafikkarte. Karte wurde immer getauscht und erst als ich die gleiche Karte nur vom anderen Hersteller bekam waren die Fehler weg. Glaub aber nicht daran, dass es bei dir auch der Fall ist, da so ein Fehler schon eher gekommen wäre. Würde aber gerne versuchen dir zu helfen und geb dir mal den Link wo ich mein Problem hatte. Hier steht fast jede Möglichkeit die ich ausprobierte wo man nicht wusste was der Fehler war. Vielleicht hilft es dir oder stößt dich in eine Richtung.

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541552

Drücke dir die Daumen das es hinbekommst.


----------



## Carleena (19. November 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten,






Klos schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du dir mal deine Windoof-CD nimmst und eine Reparatur ausführst. Sichere dir wichtige Daten, welche du unbedingt brauchst und boote dann mit der Windows-CD.



Hab keine Vista CD xD, is net soooo ganz Original ;-P, werde es mir aber demnächst bestellen... in 64Bit




Ogil schrieb:


> In der Systemsteuerung von Vista findet man auch so ein "Problemberichte und Loesungen". Hast Du da schonmal geguckt, ob es Eintraege gibt? Falls ja, duerften die darauf hindeuten, ob ein Programm oder eine Hardwarekomponente fuer die Abstuerze verantwortlich ist und auch den Uebeltaeter blossstellen...



Jupp, da schaue ich mal nach der Arbeit nach.



> Wenn diese "Knacksgeräusche" in etwa "Kr Kr ... Kr Kr ... Kr Kr ... Kr Kr ..." sind, würde ich mir wirklich Sorgen um meine Daten + Festplatte machen.



Genau diese Geräusche waren das von der Festplatte, aber nach 2 Tagen waren sie wieder weg :-/.

Und naja an der Graka denke ich liegt es net, die funzt seit 13Monaten einwandfrei, nix übertaktet und so.


Netzteil, hmm hab zwischenzeitlich auf 4gig ram aufgerüstet und nen neuen Gehäuselüfter eingebaut.
Netzteil ist von BeQuiet -> 450Watt

Könnte das zu wenig sein?!

Hab jetzt beobachten können, das es nur passiert wenn er iwas auf der Festplatte macht, sprich, ich öffne Musik.
Beim Surfen (da da greift er auch auf sie zu) passiert nix, da friert er nicht ein, und wenn ich zocke auch nicht!

Ich hoff ich krieg das Problem schnell in den Griff...

MfG

Carleen


----------



## Azuriel (19. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das verwechselst du glaube ich grad mit Prime95, kann das sein? MemTest86 haut man sich idR auf ne Boot-Diskette bzw. -CD. Und dem ists egal, wieviel RAM du hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nene ich meine schon memtest .. damit soll er seinen ram testen. und es ist dem prog sicher nicht egal, da es ein 32Bit prog ist und 4GB ram nicht adressieren kann, deswegen mehrere instanzen des programms starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man kann es zwar auf ne boot-cd brennen aber ich habs immer ausm windows gemacht.


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2008)

Mit 32bit kann man sehr wohl 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher adressieren. 2^32 entspricht 4096 MB. Der Grund, warum dennoch was fehlt ist, daß es sich mit der Adressierung anderer Komponenten überschneidet. Als Beispiel wäre hier PCI-Express zu nennen oder der DMA-Controller.

Das einzige, was stimmt ist, daß unter Windows einer 32bit Anwendung nur 2GB zugewiesen werden. Und sogar das kann man umgehen. Da Memtest aber direkt gebootet wird, fällt das sowieso nicht ins Gewicht. Genau eben deswegen soll man es ja auch booten, damit nur das geladen wird, was zum testen gebraucht wird. 

Davon mal abgesehen sollte man die Riegel sowieso einzeln testen, sprich es sollte immer nur einer verbaut sein. Schließlich wäre es wohl auch interessant zu wissen, welcher Riegel defekt ist.

Und von mehreren Instanzen hab ich da noch nie gehört. Das Programm bootet und startet unverzüglich den Test. Außerdem wäre es wohl schwer realisierbar, über Instanzen nicht adressierten Speicher zu testen, da ein solcher für das System schlicht und ergreifend nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2008)

Was ich noch anfügen möchte. Vielleicht wäre es besser, erstmal die Platte zu testen. Für mal Chkdsk aus und überprüfe, ob du evtl. fehlerbehaftete Sektoren auf der Platte hast. Falls ja, versuche ihn mit chksdk /r zu bergen.

HDTune kenne ich nicht, vielleicht ist das ja Crap


----------



## spectrumizer (19. November 2008)

@TE: Wenn du sagst, es ist nur, wenn er was auf der Festplatte macht, dann wirds wohl die Platte sein. Mach dir lieber schonmal ne Datensicherung, sowas kann ganz schnell gehen, dass es zu spät ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (19. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> @TE: Wenn du sagst, es ist nur, wenn er was auf der Festplatte macht, dann wirds wohl die Platte sein. Mach dir lieber schonmal ne Datensicherung, sowas kann ganz schnell gehen, dass es zu spät ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würde ich auch raten, alle wichtigen Dateien mal auf ne Externe HD oder auf DVD.
Wenn noch möglich mit einem Backupprogramm, ein Backup machen z.B.
DriveImageXML.

Mal ne frage an den TE, das bei Festplattendefekt sehr oft ist, sind bei dir einige Dateien
beschädigt, z.B.: Worddokumente (doc) Exceltabellen (xls) oder Wordvorlagen (dot) sind da einige evtl. Beschädigt, oder bei meiner HD die im Sterben lag gingen die WoWaddons nicht mehr richtig, da diese auch schon befallen waren bzw. war der ganze WoWordner schreibgeschützt.
Auch viele andere Dateien waren aufeinmal schreibgeschützt und vor allem Worddokumente waren unwiederruflich zerstört.
War schon ärgerlich, besonders wenn man von denen noch kein Backup hatte.

Hast du mal HDD Health installiert.
Gibt die Gesundheit in Prozent an.
Ist die nicht 100-75% würde ich mir Sorgen machen.
Zeigt es als Taskleistenicon an neben der Uhr an (Mausover) oder wenn du doppelklickst auf die Festplatte dann die Temp und Gesundheit als Säulendiagramm. 
Das sagt dir ob die HD hin ist.
Genauso HDtune.
Folgender Artikel kann dir helfen.
Dieser erklärt ganz genau das Vorgehen mit Clonezilla.
Dieses benötigt eine andere (externe) Festplatte.
Willst du auf Nummer sicher gehen, nimm DriveImage, das habe ich selbst schon getestet.
Auch sehr gut aber kostenpflichtigt ist Paragon DriveBackup 9
Clonezilla habe ich aber keine persönliche Erfahrungen.
Kann nur sagen das DriveImageXML sehr gut ist.
Und mach heute noch die sicherung am besten sofort!!
Nur ein gut gemeinter Tipp, eine Sicherung der Systemhd macht man mind. 2-3 mal im Jahr.
Alle wichtigen Dateien sichert man übrigens auch alle 1-2 mal im Monat auf eine DVD-RW.
Am Ende des Jahres würde ich das DVD-RW auf eine DVD-/+R sichern.
Damit man dieses nicht versehentlich überschreibt und gut durchs Jahr kommt. 
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2008)

Leute - der TE schreibt doch schon am Anfang, dass er HDTune drueberlaufen liess - aber dies keine Fehler fand...


----------



## Wagga (19. November 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Leute - der TE schreibt doch schon am Anfang, dass er HDTune drueberlaufen liess - aber dies keine Fehler fand...


aber HDD Health hat er noch nicht ausgeführt.
Wenn das auch 100% sagt ist es sehr wahrscheinlich die HD nicht.
Da hilft dann nur 100%ige Gewissheit mit dem Tool vom Hersteller.


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2008)

Egal ob HDTune, HDD Health oder das der Festplatte beiliegende Tool - die greifen alle einfach auf die S.M.A.R.T.-Infos der Festplatte zu und zeigen sie an. Das heisst die Ergebnisse werden die selben sein.


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Leute - der TE schreibt doch schon am Anfang, dass er HDTune drueberlaufen liess - aber dies keine Fehler fand...



Und was spricht dagegen, mal Chkdsk auszuführen? Oder willst du behaupten, du weiß das HDTune zu 100% verlässlich ist?
Ich weiß nur soviel. Wenn meine Festplatte komische Geräusche von sich gibt und danach funktioniert nichts mehr, dann würde ich diese nicht für 100%
funktionstüchtig halten, nur weil HDTune das gerade behauptet.


----------



## Xairon (19. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Und was spricht dagegen, mal Chkdsk auszuführen? Oder willst du behaupten, du weiß das HDTune zu 100% verlässlich ist?
> Ich weiß nur soviel. Wenn meine Festplatte komische Geräusche von sich gibt und danach funktioniert nichts mehr, dann würde ich diese nicht für 100%
> funktionstüchtig halten, nur weil HDTune das gerade behauptet.


seh ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2008)

HDTune liest (wie HDD Health oder das Tool des Festplattenherstellers) die S.M.A.R.T.-Infos aus - sollte also alle eventuellen "Vorkommnisse" und "Gesundheitsparameter" der Festplatte anzeigen. Welche Attribute/Parameter genau unterstuetzt werden, haengt vom jeweiligen HD-Hersteller ab. Fehlerhafte Sektoren sollten aber auf jeden Fall registriert werden. 

Chkdsk checkt die Integritaet des Dateisystems und findet fehlerhafte Sektoren, indem es Lesefehler beim Zugriff feststellt. Im Normalfall werden also Fehler gefunden die nicht mit der Hardware selbst zusammenhaengen oder aber fehlerhafte Sektoren, die auf die Hardware zurueckzufuehren sind - aber eigentlich auch durch S.M.A.R.T. aufgezeigt werden sollten. Fehler wie "komische Geraeusche" sind im Normalfall wohl eher auf ein mechanisches Problem zurueckzufuehren als auf Fehler des Dateisystems - daher sind die S.M.A.R.T.-Infos genau das, wonach man schauen sollte.

Je nachdem was die Festplatte aufzeichnet (Logs sind bei S.M.A.R.T. leider optional) sollte man allerdings sicher stellen, dass man staendig (zumindest dann wenn Fehler vermutet werden) ein Programm laufen hat, welches die Infos der Festplatte aufzeichnet.

PS: Ich hab allerdings auch nie gesagt, dass der TE bloss kein Chkdsk ausfuehren soll. Wenn ihm allerdings Programme empfohlen werden, von denen er schon zu Beginn sagte, dass er sie ausgefuehrt hat, dann ist das schon ueberfluessig, oder?


----------



## Carleena (19. November 2008)

Puh, ganz schön viele Antworten xD da freu ich mich!

Ich werde ez erstmal Feierabend machen xD...

Und dann mal meinem Ram mit dem einen Proggi checken und Chkdsk mal drüber laufen lassen!
Festplatte sicher ich über die Nacht!


Nochmal kurzer Überblick

*-> Festplatte nicht zu warm
-> erst seit Sonntag das einfrieren
-> vorher Festplatte geknackst
-> HDTune kein Fehler gefunden*


Und @Wagga ne, hab bis jetzt noch nicht solche Fehler feststellen können!

Also ich fahr ez mal nach Hause, bis dann

Carleen


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2008)

Ich habe zwar nicht um eine Erklärung für Chkdsk oder S.M.A.R.T gebeten, aber schön, daß du mir nochmal auflistest, was ich eh schon weiß.
Verschiedene Programme auszuführen, auch wenn sie alle auf die S.M.A.R.T-Info zurückgreifen, macht in meinen Augen schon Sinn. Ganz einfach deswegen, um zu sehen, ob etwas in Widerspruch steht.

Und von Chkdsk festgestellte Inkonsistenz irgendwelcher Dateien kann wie du sagtest auch auf eine defekte Festplatte zurückzuführen sein. Fehlerhafte Sektoren oder auch Lesefehler, welche dann meiner Meinung nach auch wieder mechanischen Ursprungs sein können, wodurch Geräusche entstehen können.

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob darüber schon gesprochen wurde, aber unterstützt das Bios des TE's Smart bzw. ist es im Bios überhaupt aktiv?
Sonst ist es mit dem auslesen ja auch ein bisschen schlecht.


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob darüber schon gesprochen wurde, aber unterstützt das Bios des TE's Smart bzw. ist es im Bios überhaupt aktiv?
> Sonst ist es mit dem auslesen ja auch ein bisschen schlecht.


Naja - wenn der PC erst ein knappes Jahr alt ist wuerde ich davon ausgehen, dass es unterstuetzt wird - wobei es natuerlich eine andere Frage ist, ob es auch aktiv ist. Falls nicht koennten irgendwelche dummen Tools freilich auf die Idee kommen "keine Fehler gemeldet" = "alles gut".


----------



## Carleena (19. November 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - wenn der PC erst ein knappes Jahr alt ist wuerde ich davon ausgehen, dass es unterstuetzt wird - wobei es natuerlich eine andere Frage ist, ob es auch aktiv ist. Falls nicht koennten irgendwelche dummen Tools freilich auf die Idee kommen "keine Fehler gemeldet" = "alles gut".



Puh ^^, ich weis leider nacht was smart ist, ob es aktiv ist, ob es unterstützt wird und wo ich es einschalte =)

Ich sichere gerade die Daten auf ne Externe...


----------



## Carleena (19. November 2008)

Ganz kurz,

wollte grad Festplatte sichern (30gig)

und bei der letzten minute dacht ich mir, schaust hal mal paar bilder an, und zack nach dem 4 bild das ich geöffnet habe ----> eingefroren -_-

gute 29gig kann ich einfach verschieben, aber ein paar bilder öffnen?!?! also iwas ist da faul, weis nur noch nicht was, ich hoffe ich/wir kriegen es raus ;-)


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2008)

Smart ist einfach ein Feature aktueller Festplatten und wird benutzt, um bestimmte laufzeitbezogene Daten zu protokollieren. Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, daß die Festplatte und das Bios dieses Feature 
unterstützen. Außerdem muss es im Bios aktiviert sein. Bei mir ist es z.b. standardmäßig auf "Disabled". Wo du genau das im Bios findest, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Jeder Hersteller hat sein eigenes Bios die sich auch etwas von der Menüführung unterscheiden. Bei mir wäre es zum Beispiel unter "Advanced Bios Features". Da findet sich dann ein Eintrag namens "HDD S.M.A.R.T Capability". Und der muss auf "enabled" gesetzt werden.

Ich kenn das Programm HDTunes wie gesagt nicht, aber wenn es wirklich das Smart-Protokoll ausliest bzw. die aktuellen Daten bezüglich des Laufverhaltens der Festplatte daraus zieht, dann sollte Smart erstmal im Bios aktiv sein.


----------



## Carleena (20. November 2008)

Ok, ich schau mal heut nach der Arbeit im Bios.

Hab  gestern mal Chkdsk drüberlaufen lassen, hat aber wie HDTune nix gefunden....
Geändert hat sich nichts, er friert immer wieder ein wenn ich etwas öffne (bilder, mukke und so...)

Bin dauernd am überlegen ob ich evtl mir ne neue Festplatte bestellen soll und ein Original Vista ^^....

Grüße


Carleen


----------



## Ogil (20. November 2008)

Hab gestern auch mal HDTune ausprobiert - und offensichtlich hat das verschiedene "Faehigkeiten". Das eine ist eine Art Scannen der Festplatte (Error Scan) - also wahrscheinlich aehnlich wie Chkdsk. Unter "Health" findet man dann Infos die ueber SMART ausgelesen wurden - wenn denn etwas gelesen wurde. Bei mir ist das Programm (wie die meisten aehnlichen Programme die ich probiert habe) dazu leider nicht in der Lage. Allerdings stehen dann nicht irgendwelche "Annahmen" da im Fenster, sondern es bleibt einfach leer.

Wenn Du (TE) unter "Health" schaust: Steht da was bei Dir? Falls ja - was?


----------



## Carleena (20. November 2008)

Jupp, da steht was, lauter wirre zahlen ^^, was genau kann ich erst nach der arbeit posten, bin so um 17.30-18.00 daheim!


----------



## Bitialis (20. November 2008)

Ich hatte des prob auch mal vor 2 wochen oder so ka..
Nur bei mir wars die Graka.. aber wennste schon sagst, dass das komische Gesäusche sind die von deiner Platte ausgehen, wirds die wohl nicht sein.
Bei mir wars aber fast genauso wie bei dir beschrieben.. Geh ich 2x aus WoW aufn Desktop und dann wieder rein hängt sich des Bild einfach auf und nix mehr ging.. Naja meine alte Karte war auch schon paar Jährchen älter (Geforce 7900GS).. Seit meiner neuen funzt wieder alles Perfekt..


----------



## Carleena (20. November 2008)

Hmm, ja also 100pro weis ich das nicht das es die Festplatte ist, hab halt gegoogelt nach Knacksgeräuschen beim Booten, und hab da halt jede menge threads gefunden wo die leute meinten das es die festplatte ist!

Hab mal zu AoC Zeiten die Graka übertaktet, ist er auch eingefroren als es zu viel vom guten war ^^...
Hab aber vor 1-2Monaten alles wieder auf Standart gesetzt :-/.


@Ogil, ich setz dann den Screenshot rein was da so alles steht!


----------



## Wagga (20. November 2008)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande du soltest bei einer SIcherung nichts machen, keine Bilder öffnen, keine Programme öffnen oder laufen lassen, besonders nicht wenn mit der HD schon was nicht stimmen sollte.
Am besten beginnst du die Sicherung nochmals von vorne sicher ist sicher.
Oder weißst du noch wo er stoppte?
Dann kannst du auch dort weitermachen.
Am besten ne sicherung nicht nur die Dateien sonder das gesamte System mit einem
Backupprogramm, s.o., da sind genug Vorschläge drin.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Carleena (20. November 2008)

Ja das mit dem sichern hab ich gestern schon beendet!

Und ja ich weis das ich das net machen soll xD, aber bei unter 1min wars mir egal, und naja, zack wieder eingefroren, aber das is ja egal... das schlimme is das er ständig einfriert wenn ich iwelche daten ändere


----------



## Carleena (21. November 2008)

Oh mist Ogil, hab den Screen vergessen, ich lad ihn gleich nach der Arbeit hoch! Hab heut eher aus.

Ich hab das gestern mal ausführlich getestet, hab gestern 4h nur gezockt und gesurft -> kein einfrieren
Dann dacht ich hmm, nochmal probieren was passiert wenn ich 2-5 Datein öffne         -> er friert ein 

Also scheint als wäre das echt die Festplatte.
Ich lad den Screen dann hoch! Ma guggn ob euch dann iwas auffällt.

Leider kenn ich mich nicht so aus mit PC Hardware und Fehlerbehebung... 
In meinen Augen könnte das iwie an allem liegen...


----------



## Azuriel (21. November 2008)

kann es sein dass du eine s-ata platte hast und einfach das kabel locker ist? jetzt nicht lachen aber das ist mir mit dem rechner meiner freundin passiert. da waren diese scheiß roten s-ata kabel dran, also die ohne haltemechanismus. hab die durch neue ersetzt und seit dem läuft das ding wie ne 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carleena (21. November 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> kann es sein dass du eine s-ata platte hast und einfach das kabel locker ist? jetzt nicht lachen aber das ist mir mit dem rechner meiner freundin passiert. da waren diese scheiß roten s-ata kabel dran, also die ohne haltemechanismus. hab die durch neue ersetzt und seit dem läuft das ding wie ne 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD Schau ich gleich mal daheim nach! Wehe wenn ^^
Hat der sich bei deiner Freundin auch immer eingefroren??


----------



## spectrumizer (21. November 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> S.M.A.R.T. [...] S.M.A.R.T. [...] S.M.A.R.T. [...] S.M.A.R.T.


... muß man - wie Klos schon schrieb - idR erst im BIOS aktivieren. Vorher gibts keine S.M.A.R.T.-Infos, die ausgelesen werden könnten.


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2008)

Ja. Toll. Hatten wir schon...

Liest eigentlich auch jemand was der TE antwortet:



> Jupp, da steht was, lauter wirre zahlen ^^, was genau kann ich erst nach der arbeit posten, bin so um 17.30-18.00 daheim!



Da das Tool NIX anzeigt wenn die SMART-Infos nicht ausgelesen werden koennen, bedeutet dies, dass bei ihm auf diese Infos zugegriffen werden kann. 

Uebrigens ist es egal, ob SMART im BIOS aktiviert ist oder nicht - schliesslich ist es ein Feature der Festplatte und hat nix mit dem BIOS oder dem Motherboard zu tun. Die BIOS-Option bewirkt nur, dass die SMART-Parameter beim Booten ueberprueft werden und man da dann ueber kritische Fehler/Werte informiert wird.


----------



## Carleena (21. November 2008)

@Ogil hier der Screen



[attachment=5876:asdt.jpg]

Komisch das eine was da heute gelb ist war vorgestern noch net gelb :-/ steht aber dahinter ok
hmm, naja vll könnt ihr ja was mit den zahlen anfangen (ich hoffe es =))


@Azuriel ne Kabel waren alle fest dran =)


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2008)

Das schaut eigentlich ok aus. Warum der eine Wert gelb ist kann ich auch nicht sagen - der Wert selbst ist "0" (unter Data) was gut ist. Auch die anderen wichtigen Werte sind ok. Du solltest auf jeden Fall mal so einen Monitor laufen lassen um sicher zu stellen, dass eventuelle Fehler erkannt werden. Das Problem ist, dass SMART nicht vorschreibt, dass die Werte protokolliert werden - es kann also sein, dass nur Momentanwerte angezeigt werden (was schlecht ist, da dann ein Fehler nur im Fehlerfall erkannt wird und keine keine Infos ueber vergangene Fehler verfuegbar sind - und dazu ist SMART eigentlich da).


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2008)

Scheint alles okay zu sein. Hier mach dir selbst ein Bild. Da wird dir alles schön erklärt.

http://www.ovalnets.de/festplattenfehlerdi...-interpretieren

Was ist mit den anderen Prüfungen? Ram schon geprüft? Hat Chkdsk was gefunden? Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre mal die einzelnen Spannungen zu überprüfen. Insbesondere wäre die der CPU mal interessant.
Vielleicht ist der Fehler ja auch beim Mainboard zu suchen. Überpüfe doch mal, was da im Bios eingestellt ist, bzw. was du mit CPU-Z oder Everest auslesen kannst.


----------



## Dunedin (21. November 2008)

Hab mal alles überflogen. 
Also vllt wurde die Frage schon gestellt, aber friert dein Rechner generell ein, wenn du auf die Festplatte zugreifst? oder nur bei bestimmten Aktionen?


----------



## Matze150 (22. November 2008)

Hi , 
zu dem problem mit dem einfrieren des PC schau mal auf Dein Mainboard ob Du da Kondensatoren findest die evtl. nach oben gewölbt sind .
Könnte sein das dies das problem mit dem einfrieren ist.

MfG


----------



## Azuriel (24. November 2008)

Carleena schrieb:


> xD Schau ich gleich mal daheim nach! Wehe wenn ^^
> Hat der sich bei deiner Freundin auch immer eingefroren??



ja hatte er. sry dass ich erst so spät antworte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carleena (25. November 2008)

Sorry das ich mich ez erst melde,

nein Chkdsk hat nichts gefunden, auch bei der überpfrüfung des arbeitsspeichers....

ABER

gestern gabs nen total chrash ^^ beim warhammer zocken und ich hatte in der Taskleiste ein komisches ausrufezeichen, hab das noch nie gesehn, und da stand das was mit (genauen namen kann ich nach arbeit sagen ^^)

nnfmdm, nnfndvm weis nimmer genau, hab gestern abend danach gegoogelt, das is iein treiber fehler wie ich das mitbekommen habe oder so ka, dens schon seit mitte 2007 gibt?!?!? Und der spiele chrashen lässt und die Leute schreiben von einfrieren bis fast einfrieren ?!?!

War gestern abend so müde, hab das nur kurz überfolgen!
Genauen Namen schreib ich gleich nach der arbeit. Aber ich denke das wird überflüssig sein, iwer von euch weis bestimmt wie das genau heist.



Grüße Carleen


----------



## Azuriel (25. November 2008)

das macht natürlich sinn .. hab eben mal nach nnfn dingsbums gesucht aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## Carleena (25. November 2008)

jo, ich posts dann daheim!


----------



## Carleena (25. November 2008)

So, da bin ich, und hier ist der fehler ----> nvlddmkm

Wenn ich das so überfliege, könnte es mein Problem sein, nur gibts da net wirklich viele helfende sachen, so wie ich das lese funzt es beim einen, beim andren nicht, naja, und ja öhm

Aber komisch das meine Festplatte halt so das scheppern angefangen hat...

und @Dunedin, es passiert wenn ich Daten öffne, Musik, Bilder, Videoclips... zocken kann ich ohne weiteres und surfen....


----------



## Azuriel (26. November 2008)

versuch mal einen neuen grafiktreiber zu installieren. aber vorher bitte den alten komplett deinstallieren.

sry für OT aber das hat jemand in nem anderen forum dazu geschrieben:



> Ich dachte ich könnte den nvlddmkm bug beheben indem ich mein System übertakte. Dem war nicht so, je höher ich den FSB einstellt, umso heißer wurde meine Norhtbridge, umso schneller schmierte der Treiber ab... Zum Glück habe ich den Zusammenhang erkannt lol.


----------



## Carleena (26. November 2008)

Sagen wir so, ich hab die letzten 2-4 wochen neuen Grakatreiber druff jemacht und nen neuen Lüfter angeschlossen ^^
und 4gig ram eingebaut

Ich fang ez nochma mit dem Lüfter an, weil also
das Ding hat 450Watt (beQuiet)

Und daran hängen 3 Gehäuse Lüfter
-> E6750
-> 8800GTX
-> 4GiG RAM
-> Festplatte -> 250GiG

Ich weis nicht, ich bin grad weng verpeilt wie ich das schreiben soll,

Der Fehler ist nicht aufgetreten als ich ram, lüfter angeschlossen habe, und auch beim Graka treiber ist nichts passiert, das das sich einfriert kam später...

Ich weis nicht, ob ich da überhaupt was machen soll, ich weis ja nichma was ich machen soll xD

Wollte demnächst aufrüsten, nen Quad rein und neues Mainboard, aber meine größte sorge dabei ist das das dann immer noch einfriert, wegen graka... festplatte...


P.S. hab letztens den neusten Treiber drauf, keine Änderung, soll ichs mal mit nem älteren Probieren?! Von wo krieg ich denn ältere auch auf der nvidia site?!



EDIT: -> Aso und das mit dem nvlddmkm hab ich ez erst 1x gesehn bei nem crash von warhammer. PC ist dabei nicht eingefroren!!!

Iwie alles Stress am besten wär einach komplett neuer PC ;-/


----------



## Azuriel (26. November 2008)

hast du auch brav alle windows-updates gemacht und das service-pack installiert? ^^


----------



## Carleena (26. November 2008)

Updates ja, aber SP kann ich net installen ;-) Hab so ein "spezielles Vista", wie gesagt auf wie ichh auf seite 1 schonma gesagt hab, das hol ich mir wenn ich mein pc nachrüste.

Ich denke nicht das es daran liegt, das lief ez 13Monate *ohne* iein Problem ;-/


----------



## Azuriel (26. November 2008)

das schon, aber in anderen foren waren die beiträge, die dieses thema behandelten, schon mehrere jahre (um genau zu sein 2) alt, deswegen kam mir die sache mit den updates bzw. sevice pack in den sinn

edit: das mit dem "nvlddmkm" mein ich


----------



## Carleena (26. November 2008)

Jo, hmm

ich glaub ich geb lieber auf und halt halt 2 monate mit einfrieren und so aus bis ich aufrüste und neues vista draufmache...

Ich wüsste nicht was ich noch tun sollte...

P.S. ich rüste nicht deswegen auf! Will auf 64Bit umsteigen yeah ^^...

Naja dann ein großes danke an alle die es versucht haben ;-)


Bereitet mir einfach zu viel Kopfschmerzen das alles ;-/


----------

